# Podcast-Mikrofon: Shure PG42 vs. Rode NT-USB (Kaufentscheidungshilfe)



## Podcaster87 (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo Freunde,

ich hätte mal eine Frage bezgl. einer Kaufentscheidung. Ich quäle mich seit einigen Tagen mit der Entscheidung, für welches USB-Mikrofon ich mich entscheiden soll. Im Rennen ist das „*Shure PG42 USB*“ und das „*Rode NT-USB*“.

Vorab zwei Grundfragen, welche sicher kommen werden. Wofür wird das Mikrofon benötigt? Und weshalb USB?

Ich möchte meinen eigenen Podcast starten, dementsprechend benötige ich das Mikrofon für die reine Sprachaufzeichnung. Die Stimme soll klar abgebildet werden. Die Stimmqualität spielt in meiner Kaufentscheidung die entscheidende Rolle. Gesang oder die Aufnahme von Instrumenten ist nicht geplant. Es geht um die reine Podcast-Funktionalität. Man muss der Stimme, qualitativ gesehen, lange zuhören können.

Wieso USB? Weil ich die Flexibilität haben möchte. Zwar ist der Podcast nur Indoor geplant, d.h. keine Aufnahmen im Freien, trotzdem möchte ich den Podcast auch bei Freunden & Co produzieren können. Ich habe keine Lust dicke XLR-Kabel, Mischpulte und anderweitigen Anhang mitzuschleppen. Da würde mir die ganze Freude an der Sache vergehen.

Welches Mikrofon wäre eurer Meinung die bessere Wahl für einen Podcast? Da das Shure PG42 bereits seit 2009 auf dem Markt ist, finden sich kaum aktuelle Testberichte. Ich habe einige Soundbeispiele bei Delamar finden können, außerdem bei Soundcloud. Es ist wirklich schwer eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Es ist auch schwer zu sagen, ob ein USB-Mikrofon von 2009 überhaupt technisch mit einem Mikrofon von 2014 mithalten kann.

Ein Freund sagte: ,,Das Shure klingt manchmal besser, allerdings klingt das Rode echter. Subjektiv dämpft das Shure ein wenig, weshalb es manchmal besser klingt, manchmal aber auch deplatziert ist"

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

PS: Bevor es mir jemand empfiehlt. Das „Rode Podcaster“ gefällt mir nicht, da es sich um ein dynamisches Großmembranmikrofon handelt. Man muss mit dem Mund zu nah am Mikrofon sein, außerdem klingt es für meine Ohren leicht blechern. Es wäre super, wenn ihr euch auf das PG42 und NT-USB beschränken könntet.

Vielen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Februar 2017)

Prinzipiell sind die Rode Mikrofone wirklich hervorragend.
Trotzdem möchte ich dich ein wenig warnen bzw. auf evtl. unerwünschte Eigenschaften von Großmembranmikrofonen aufmerksam machen.
Bauartbedingt sind Kondensator-Großmembran-Mikrofone sehr sehr sensibel. Das heißt, sie nehmen ausgesprochen viel "Raumakustik" mit auf. Wenn der Raum in dem du deinen Podcast erstellen willst nicht akustisch gedämmt ist und/oder ein fetter Tower mit lustigen Lüftern vor sich hinrauscht, dann nimmst du das alles mit auf. Diesbezüglich sind Kleinmembranmikrofone mit ausgesprochener Nahbesprechungseigenschaft wesentlich unkritischer. Beispielsweise ein Klassiker wäre das Shure SM58 oder noch stärker beim Shure Beta 58.

Also, mit dieser kleinen Warnung im Hinterkopf ... ich persönlich würde Folgendes empfehlen:

Mit dem Rode NT-USB kaufst du ein solides Mikrofon, das sicherlich (mit o.g. Einschränkungen) erstmal super klingt.
Der Preis ist so "günstig", dass es kaum weh tut, dass man das Mikrofon eben NUR via USB nutzen kann.

Das von dir genannte Shure Mikro würde ich nicht empfehlen, da es bereits deutlich teurer ist und es mir persönlich dann schon wirklich weh tut, dass man es eben NUR via USB nutzen kann. Hier würde ich als denkbare Alternative eher den kleinen aber feinen XLR->USB Adapter von Shure empfehlen (Shure X2U ), der es dir ermöglicht, jedes reguläre Mikrofon via USB an deinen Rechner zu klemmen. Das erweitert dann auch die Auswahl an nutzbaren Mikrofonen enorm, ohne dass du viel "Gelumpe" mit rumschleppen musst.

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis zum Schluss:
Jede Stimme hat so ihre Eigenarten, klangliche Stärken und Schwächen. Dies hat zur Folge, dass so "lästige" Dinge wie EQ und Kompressor äußerst hilfreich sind, um den Gesamtklang auf Hochglanz zu polieren. Ein ganz direktes Mikrofonsignal, ohne jegliche Feinabstimmung mittels EQ und Kompressor, holt in aller Regel nicht das aus der Aufnahme, was tatsächlich möglich wäre. Wenn dir das während der Aufnahme egal iist und du es dann eben in der Mischung machst ... ok, alles gut. Aber es kann durchaus auch angenehm sein, wenn man schon bei der Aufnahme ein brauchbares, finales Audioerlebnis in die digitale Audiodatei kritzelt.  Das allerdings erfordert dann eben auch ein wenig mehr Aufwand und ich kann schon verstehen, wenn du das nicht machen willst.


----------

